# Gould's Sony collection



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi, never posted here before but I have a query about Glenn Gould's Sony Collection. So far I have about 35 albums of this Sony collection of a vast range of music from Gibbons to Hindemith. Anyway, does anyone know how many CDs actually recorded with Sony, please? I'm collecting physical CDs and Mp3. Sometimes the CD is an extortionate price compared to the download. I solely use Amazon.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Sony's Complete Original Jacket Collection had 80 discs. (But Sony sometimes loses track of things. And some of the albums seem awfully long for the LP era.)

https://www.allmusic.com/album/complete-original-jacket-collection-mw0001147451

https://www.discogs.com/Glenn-Gould-The-Complete-Original-Jacket-Collection/release/4425444


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Thank you for that, so I have a way to go yet.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

beetzart said:


> Thank you for that, so I have a way to go yet.


Amazon's got a used box set for $171.


----------



## Ras (Oct 6, 2017)

This appears to be the official Sony Glenn Gould discography :
http://www.glenngould.com/release-discography/1950-1959/
Wikipedia has a discography too:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glenn_Gould_discography


----------

